# Online (as in overseas) pet meds?



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Has anyone bought prescription pet meds from an online overseas pharmacy? Just routine antibiotics, eye ointment/drops - stuff like that. If so, could someone post a link please?

I'd like to keep some basic meds on hand for the feral/strays in the neighborhood. My sister is a Vet (in another state) and can tell me what and how to use the meds - but I don't like having to ask her to send me any. And my Vet won't prescribe without an appointment (perfectly reasonable) but it's almost impossible to corral these cats. We got most of them fixed and shots and that was total trauma.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

J, I've used www.petshed.com which is in Australia for about 6 yrs, never a single problem. You don't need an RX for most; the laws are different there. Only $5 to ship one or many things. Longest it ever took was 6 work week days. Drugs in the same box as in this country, nothing wrong w anything. I always order for my 5, my mom's 2, and some of the neighbors' pets at the same time. Only a third of the price I can find here. Good luck to you, ldc


----------



## Vicki2x2 (Nov 30, 2010)

I also use petshed and have for at least 5 or 6 years and have never had a problem Some of my stuff has even been shipped from here in the states and some from Australia. It is also cheaper!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have used petshed and Joespetmeds for close to 10 years for HW preventatives. Antibiotics, I purchase the ones labeled for fish.


----------

